# Zollbestimmungen USA und kanada



## Seelachsfänger (22. November 2004)

moin,

mir ist eben gesagt worden, dass seit neustem nur noch 1 kg lachs aus der usa oder kanada mit nach deutschland importiert werden darf. kann dies jemand bestätigen?

wär ja schon scheisse irgendwie


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2004)

*AW: Zollbestimmungen USA und kanada*

Hoffe lieber das es dir keiner bestätigt !!!!!#d #d #d


----------



## schlot (22. November 2004)

*AW: Zollbestimmungen USA und kanada*

hatten das Thema schon mal!
ist leider so wenn sie dich kontrollieren.
Wenn sie nicht kontrollieren hast du Glück gehabt!
Warten hier schon auf Lösungsvorschläge von den Lodges bzw. Reiseveranstaltern nach Alaska und Canada, um zumindest vielleicht 15 kg ohne Veterinärzeugniss einführen zu können!
Vielleicht kann ja jemand den Link posten wo wir das schon mal durchdiskutiert haben.


----------



## efish (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zollbestimmungen USA und kanada*

... hier wird der sachverhalt erklärt -> Einfuhr von Fisch in die EU 

ich hatte irgendwo auch eine Diskusion darüber gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo!?

so long
efish


----------



## Sockeye (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zollbestimmungen USA und kanada*

Den Thread findest Du  Hier... 

1. Es entspricht der Wahrheit
2. Das gilt nicht nur für Lachs, sondern für alle selbsgefangenen Fische
3. Ausnahmegenehmigungen gibts nur für Russland und Norwegen
4. Eine Lösung / Alternative gibts noch keine...


----------



## Angelwebshop (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zollbestimmungen USA und kanada*

Also Jungs über Norwegen oder Russland einreisen, wenn es dort keine Beschränkungen gibt  :q  :q


----------

